# Most breed used in for Police K9s?



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

My brother was in the Explorers Academy and they had a Police K9 presentation and the guest brought in a Belgian Malinois. During the presentation the guy said that alot of police departments are starting to use more and more Mals than they are GSDs.

I am just wondering if this was true? Does it depend on the police department? If this is true, why? Is it availiability? Preference, because the departments, or officers prefer Mals? Are Dutchies popular?

Just curious about this. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

There are a lot of factors involved in purchasing police service dogs. Hard to beat a good GSD for straight patrol,however it is hard to find the retrieve/hunt drive for scent work and the GSDs are just more expensive than Mals. We can import Mals by the planeload. Now, one must be careful of nerve issues on all,but Mals especially. Mals are generally cheaper. Mals are very agile,live longer and have less hip issues. just a fact  Yes, Dutchies are popular too. I have one. Nice dogs. More expensive generally


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

I know here in Maryland they use only Mals, GSD's and Labs (as arson/drug dogs only). I saw a program on 60 minutes around the time that Bin Laden was killed that alot of organizations are leaning towards Mals since they're normally thinner which allows them to work longer and fit in smaller places than GSD's.

Maryland State Police use Seiko...










Anne Arundel County uses Grim...










New dog Jake...










And Rocky...


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

The RCMP still exclusively use working line GSDs. They have their own breeding program.


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

I use what is available from the vendors I use. The last three I purchased were Dutchies. My last class, which graduated Sept 9, 2011 was 2 GSD's, 1 mal and 3 Dutchies. 

DFrost


----------

